# Dumping Dial-up



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay, I've had it. I was intending to get broadband/DSL/whatever after we moved but it appears that it will be about five months before we move. I can't take it anymore. 

What is the best in broadband? DSL? Or whatever else is out there. I haven't checked lately but SBC Yahoo DSL is not available where I am located. I think that would be my first choice...DSL that is. 

There are so many things I'm missing out on. Dial-up is too slow for so many beneficial services and programs. Besides the time wasted with dial-up, there is so much I can use that is out there. Help.

Suggestions and recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2008)

joshua said:


> I don't realize they still _made_ dial-up. I almost forgot it ever existed.



Yeah, I think my computer is hooked up by a dinosaur tail.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2008)

Does your cable company offer broadband? Does the phone company offer DSL? (Or is that SBC Yahoo, which I would think would be AT&T by now?) Those are generally the choices most people have unless they live in a major metro.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 2, 2008)

If you are moving in a couple of months, you may want to make sure that the service is portable/cancellable if no service is available.

Verizon is a good option for that. If it is available, FIOS is awesome. A small point: you can often get Earthlink Cable internet through your local cable company, for $5-8 less per month than the cable company's service - presuming that you don't have the super cable bundle (I don't).


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2008)

I was on dial up a while back because I was on an antique computer, but it was very frustrating at times. 

Dial up is still the only option for many who live in rural areas where DSL or broadband are not available, unless one opts for satellite.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 2, 2008)

Cable !!!! I'm poor, but i got cable t.v., telephone, and highspeed internet for $140 month. I am out of the dark ages!!! i never have cable tv in my life until 2005! now I can watch Battlestar Galactica and Dr. Who.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 2, 2008)

That's funny. I was just in the PX yesterday and saw modems on sale. I remember when I was excited to get a 56K modem, which was always a misnomer because providers never provided more than 40kbps. I remember thinking it OK to wait 6 mins for a 1MB file (that was screaming). Dialup drives me nuts now when I have to use it on occassion.

Go to Find Broadband Service Now - dslreports.com I pulled up the following for Poplar Grove, IL:



> Broadband options in
> Poplar Grove, Boone, IL
> 
> Popular functions:
> ...


----------



## etexas (Feb 2, 2008)

I use my Cable companies High-Speed, I get a decent deal since we get a super cable package. REMEMBER!!!!! These Cable companies are like any other biz when it comes to "negotiating" a good deal! Look Ivan, you call the Cable Co. and it is through the roof,"Say to them "That is a little steep! I might check on DSL." Steak dinner says they call you back in under 5 minutes with a sweetheart deal!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, brothers. I'll be sure to wheel and deal. BTW, we haven't made the move yet to Poplar Grove, long story but nothing bad. I'll do the search for Burlington, WI.

Rich, my dial up typical gets around 53kbps.


----------

